# Ghostbusters: So hätte das Sequel ausgesehen



## Darkmoon76 (11. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: So hätte das Sequel ausgesehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ghostbusters: So hätte das Sequel ausgesehen*


----------



## Enisra (11. September 2018)

ach, der Film hätte nicht ausgehen dass die am Anfang Arbeitslos sind, Schleim unter NY finden und dann mit der Freiheitsstatue durch die Stadt trampeln? 
Warum wurde man nicht beim ersten Film so Kreativ?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. September 2018)

> Das Reboot empfanden viele als unnötig und schlecht.



Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Hätte man es anders gemacht, dann wäre es womöglich ein Erfolg geworden, aber das wird man nie erfahren.
Ich bin froh, dass der Film floppte und eine Fortsetzung davon uns erspart bleibt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (11. September 2018)

> Allerdings wird nichts aus dieser Geschichte.



Gott sei Dank kann man da nur sagen


----------



## LOX-TT (11. September 2018)

Es gibt für mich nur ein "Ghostbusters 3"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reddragon1212 (11. September 2018)

Wir müssen weiterhin Filme etc boykottieren die uns etwas aufzwingen (Schwarze Ciri)
Nur dann werden es die Filmstudios irgendwann begreifen!


----------



## Enisra (11. September 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Wir müssen weiterhin Filme etc boykottieren die uns etwas aufzwingen (Schwarze Ciri)
> Nur dann werden es die Filmstudios irgendwann begreifen!



nein, Boykottieren muss man nur so Ewiggestriege Schwätzbacken wie dich die den Film mies finden weil's Frauen sind und nicht weil die Story Murks war
Man hätte aus dem Setup (vielleicht ein anderes Casting ohne McCarthy) einen guten Film machen können, hat halt nur ein Lames Genderflipp Ding gemacht


----------



## reddragon1212 (11. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, Boykottieren muss man nur so Ewiggestriege Schwätzbacken wie dich die den Film mies finden weil's Frauen sind und nicht weil die Story Murks war
> Man hätte aus dem Setup (vielleicht ein anderes Casting ohne McCarthy) einen guten Film machen können, hat halt nur ein Lames Genderflipp Ding gemacht



Die Ghostbusters bestehen für mich aber nun mal aus den 4 männlichen Personen.
Wenn sie eine tolle Story mit Frauen haben sollen sie doch etwas neues erfinden und nicht eine abwandlung von Ghostbusters nehmen.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Die Ghostbusters bestehen für mich aber nun mal aus den 4 männlichen Personen.
> Wenn sie eine tolle Story mit Frauen haben sollen sie doch etwas neues erfinden und nicht eine abwandlung von Ghostbusters nehmen.



das ja noch schlimmer, als ob "des is net mein XY" so intelligent ist und eigentlich nur aussagt, dass man einen sehr beschränkten Horizont hat
Abgesehen davon dass es genügend Beispiele gibt wo das sehr gut funktioniert, aber ich bezweifel dass dich Argumente überhaupt interesieren wenn nicht mal wissen willst warum der Film schlecht


----------



## solidus246 (12. September 2018)

Passt perfekt in die heutige Zeit. Frau im Vordergrund, Kerl am heulen wie ein Schlosshund. Es geht einfach nur darum, dass man Frauen gecastet hat anstatt Kerle. Mehr nicht. Der Film hätte noch so gut sein können, aber die Alpha Männchen unter uns wollen das halt einfach nicht sehen, die Frau gleichberechtigt sehen.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2018)

Der Film war grottenschlecht. 

Die vier Frauen waren großteils auch grottenschlecht. Insbesondere die Figur der Jillian Holtzmann (Kate McKinnon) war einfach nur übel. 

Im Ergebnis führte beides zu einer Vollkatastrophe, die nicht hätte sein müssen.


----------



## Orzhov (12. September 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen. Hätte man es anders gemacht, dann wäre es womöglich ein Erfolg geworden, aber das wird man nie erfahren.
> Ich bin froh, dass der Film floppte und eine Fortsetzung davon uns erspart bleibt.



Gibt es überhaupt einen "Genderswap" Streifen der kein Totalausfall ist? Östrogen 11 ist ja auch ein ziemlicher Fehlschlag gewesen. Es wirkt ja fast so als wäre das Schema einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## Banana-OG (12. September 2018)

Und den schwarzen James Bond können sie sich ebenfalls sparen!


----------



## Frullo (12. September 2018)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Passt perfekt in die heutige Zeit. Frau im Vordergrund, Kerl am heulen wie ein Schlosshund. Es geht einfach nur darum, dass man Frauen gecastet hat anstatt Kerle. Mehr nicht. Der Film hätte noch so gut sein können, aber die Alpha Männchen unter uns wollen das halt einfach nicht sehen, die Frau gleichberechtigt sehen.



Auf eine sanfte, aber dennoch bestimmte Art und Weise wurde ich in meiner Jugend mit der Vorstellung von starken Frauen vertraut gemacht: Sei es nun dass diese Leia Organa, Sarah Connor oder Ellen Ripley hiess... Und wenn man nun hingehen würde und der Main-Cast eines gendergeflippten Pitch-Perfect-Films aus Männern bestehen würde oder jemand auf die glorreiche Idee käme, aus Kill Bills Hauptcharakter einen "Beat Kiddo" für eine Neuverfilmung zu machen, dann würde ich mir diese "Werke" mit sehr grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht ansehen... Andererseits könnte es mir eine afroamerikanische "Martina McFly" durchaus antun...

Es gibt wohl einfach Werke, wo das flipping passt (oder passen könnte), während man bei anderen einfach die Finger davon lassen sollte...


----------



## xdave78 (12. September 2018)

Hm, wahrscheinlich bin ich einer der Wenigen, die den Film ganz unterhaltsam fanden.
Allerdings hab ich mir grundsätzlich angewöhnt bei Reboot, Sequels, Prequels usw. möglichst frei von Erwartungen und Vorurteilen heran zu gehen. Ich muss sagen, ich fahre gut damit mir StarTrek, TombRaider und Co. nicht von irgendwelchen verkappten Flachpfeifen verderben zu lassen.


----------



## Orzhov (12. September 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Auf eine sanfte, aber dennoch bestimmte Art und Weise wurde ich in meiner Jugend mit der Vorstellung von starken Frauen vertraut gemacht: Sei es nun dass diese Leia Organa, Sarah Connor oder Ellen Ripley hiess... Und wenn man nun hingehen würde und der Main-Cast eines gendergeflippten Pitch-Perfect-Films aus Männern bestehen würde oder jemand auf die glorreiche Idee käme, aus Kill Bills Hauptcharakter einen "Beat Kiddo" für eine Neuverfilmung zu machen, dann würde ich mir diese "Werke" mit sehr grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht ansehen... Andererseits könnte es mir eine afroamerikanische "Martina McFly" durchaus antun...
> 
> Es gibt wohl einfach Werke, wo das flipping passt (oder passen könnte), während man bei anderen einfach die Finger davon lassen sollte...



Dazu kommt auch das es zur Genüge Filme gibt beide Geschlechter stark und positiv darzustellen, da sich dies nämlich nicht gegenseitig ausschließt so wie es in der Weltanschauung mancher Menschen der Fall ist.


----------



## Frullo (12. September 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Dazu kommt auch das es zur Genüge Filme gibt beide Geschlechter stark und positiv darzustellen, da sich dies nämlich nicht gegenseitig ausschließt so wie es in der Weltanschauung mancher Menschen der Fall ist.



Habe noch einen (englischsprachigen) Artikel gefunden, bei dem Frauen gefragt wurden, was sie denn nun von solchen Genderflipping-Filmen halten: https://melmagazine.com/roundtable-...ollywoods-new-gender-flip-movies-3101036f4845

Ich habe zwar nicht alle Aussagen gelesen, aber bei denen die ich gelesen habe scheint die Mehrheit doch der Meinung zu sein, dass es doch eher vorzuziehen wäre, wenn Frauen ihre eigenen Geschichten - also originelles Material - erhalten würden, anstatt von Männern abgetretene Pfade widerzukauen... In diesem Sinne: Es gibt noch Hoffnung für die Menschheit.


----------



## AlBundyFan (12. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, Boykottieren muss man nur so Ewiggestriege Schwätzbacken wie dich die den Film mies finden weil's Frauen sind und nicht weil die Story Murks war
> Man hätte aus dem Setup (vielleicht ein anderes Casting ohne McCarthy) einen guten Film machen können, hat halt nur ein Lames Genderflipp Ding gemacht



ohne mccarthy hätte ich mir den film eh angesehen. ich halte diese frau einfach nicht aus mit ihrem "ich bin fett und mache xy deshalb ist es lustig"-rollen. die ist genauso unnötig wie diese hunde, die in einem film durch eienn raum mit großem gedeckten tisch laufen und dann dann das tischtuch mit dem geschirr versehentlich runterreissen.

desweiteren muß ich aber sagen, daß die kritik auch darauf fußt, daß man die orginalfilme überhöht. bei filmstart eines neuen teils werden doch die alten immer irgendwo gesendet. ich habe mir in dem rahmen den 1.teil angesehen und muß sagen, daß der eine irre langweilige story hat und ich mir nicht erklären kann, warum den soviele leute gut finden. habt ihr euch den schinken schon mal angesehen die letzten paar jahre oder sind das nur kindheitserinnerungen an die zeit unter 10 jahren?


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt einen "Genderswap" Streifen der kein Totalausfall ist? Östrogen 11 ist ja auch ein ziemlicher Fehlschlag gewesen. Es wirkt ja fast so als wäre das Schema einfach nur schlecht.



wie gesagt, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ansonsten wüsste man ja um Starbuck in BSG, Arwen (welche die Rolle im Film von ihrem Bruder übernommen hat) und Oceans 8 und Natürlich den neuen Doctor



Banana-OG schrieb:


> Und den schwarzen James Bond können sie sich ebenfalls sparen!



das ist nur soweit Falsch, denn die Leute wollen Idris Elba als Bond ... weil sie Idris Elba mögen, genauso wie man Tilda Swindon als nächsten Doctor wollte ... weil man Tilda Swindon mag


----------



## Spiritogre (12. September 2018)

Idris Elba hat längst bekannt gegeben, dass er NICHT James Bond spielen wird.


Zum Glück übrigens, Elba ist ein fantastischer Schauspieler aber Bond ist für mich der klassische britische Gentleman, gelegentlich steif mit Stock im Arsch. Gut, Daniel Craig hat dieses Bild schon ein wenig kaputtgemacht aber vielleicht empfinde ich Skyfall und Spectre auch deswegen mit als schlechteste Bond Filme überhaupt.



Enisra schrieb:


> wie gesagt, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ansonsten wüsste man ja um Starbuck in BSG, Arwen (welche die Rolle im Film von ihrem Bruder übernommen hat) und Oceans 8 und Natürlich den neuen Doctor


Starbuck von BSG ist tatsächlich mal ein gutes Beispiel für Genderswapping. Da hat es ausnahmsweise mal gut funktioniert.

Oceans 8 ist doch der schlecht gelaufenste Oceans Film, er war nur kein finanzieller Totalreinfall, weil seine Produktionskosten schon einiges niedriger waren als bei den Vorgängern.

Der neue Doctor muss erst noch beweisen, ob sie ankommt, der erste Auftritt erfolgt zu Weihnachten. Allerdings habe ich schon Kritik gehört, dass sie bei gezeigten Szenen so agiert wie ein Mann, was weder bei männlichen noch weiblichen Fans gut ankam.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. September 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der neue Doctor muss erst noch beweisen, ob sie ankommt, der erste Auftritt erfolgt zu Weihnachten.


Scheiße die haben Weihnachten auf den 7. Oktober verlegt. Warum hat mir das keiner gesagt?


----------



## xdave78 (12. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> ... denn die Leute wollen Idris Elba als Bond ...



Vielleicht warten wir da mal lieber, bis der Drops gelutscht ist bevor wir seinen deliziösen Geschmack vor dem auspacken allzu hoch loben...


----------



## Orzhov (12. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> wie gesagt, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ansonsten wüsste man ja um Starbuck in BSG, Arwen (welche die Rolle im Film von ihrem Bruder übernommen hat) und Oceans 8 und Natürlich den neuen Doctor
> 
> 
> 
> das ist nur soweit Falsch, denn die Leute wollen Idris Elba als Bond ... weil sie Idris Elba mögen, genauso wie man Tilda Swindon als nächsten Doctor wollte ... weil man Tilda Swindon mag



Schon beeindruckend wie du auf alles was dir nicht gefällt aggressiv, billig und falsch reagierst und das auch noch über eine so lange Zeit hinweg. Da fragt man sich doch wieso all die Leute so endlos gerne mit dir sachlich und entspannt reden.


----------



## DeathMD (12. September 2018)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Passt perfekt in die heutige Zeit. Frau im Vordergrund, Kerl am heulen wie ein Schlosshund. Es geht einfach nur darum, dass man Frauen gecastet hat anstatt Kerle. Mehr nicht. Der Film hätte noch so gut sein können, aber die Alpha Männchen unter uns wollen das halt einfach nicht sehen, die Frau gleichberechtigt sehen.



Der Film war einfach scheiße und ein männlicher Cast hätte diese strunzdummen Witze auch nicht besser gemacht. Der Streifen war auf Sonderschulniveau und der Cast hätte eigentlich die Reißleine ziehen müssen, damit der Film gar nie in die Kinos kommt, denn der Film kann nur das Image der Schauspieler geschadet haben. Habe nur eine "Kopie" des Films per Stream gesehen und nur 10 Minuten durchgehalten, danach war mir das Datenvolumen trotz Flat zu schade für diesen geistigen Dünnschiss. Im Kino hätte ich wohl mein Geld zurück verlangt und das Studio auf Schmerzensgeld und Schadenersatz geklagt, wegen der Verminderung meiner geistigen Fähigkeiten um mind. 20 %.


----------



## Phone (12. September 2018)

Ich erinnere mich noch an einige hier die meinten der Film könnte was werden und kamen wieder mit ihrem Glaskugel Spruch...

Selbiges bei Oceans 8...


----------



## Wolfenkiesel (12. September 2018)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Passt perfekt in die heutige Zeit. Frau im Vordergrund, Kerl am heulen wie ein Schlosshund. Es geht einfach nur darum, dass man Frauen gecastet hat anstatt Kerle. Mehr nicht. Der Film hätte noch so gut sein können, aber die Alpha Männchen unter uns wollen das halt einfach nicht sehen, die Frau gleichberechtigt sehen.


Was für ein Unsinn. Bei 3 männlichen Engeln für Chantal hätte auch jeder gekotzt und hat schon jemals wer gesagt "Ne, Tomb Raider spiel ich nicht, da muss ich ne Frau spielen?". 
Der Film war scheiße und dann hat man, sehr nett ausgedrückt, auch nicht unbedingt die weibliche Elite Hollywoods gecastet. Allen voran Melissa McCarthy. Die Frau ist völlig talentfrei und baut ihren Erfolg nur darauf auf, dass die USA voll von korpulenten Soccermoms ist, die sich mit ihr identifieren können/wollen, weil sie sich ja so wohl in ihrem Körper fühlt, so glücklich und keck ist und gutaussehende Kerle kriegt.


----------



## TheSinner (12. September 2018)

Ich weiß gar nicht was die Leute alle haben. Der Film war doch hervorragend bis auf die Story, die Schauspieler und den Regisseur 

Ne im Ernst, man hätte - ungeachtet des Geschlechts der Darsteller - definitiv wesentlich bessere Darsteller finden können, man hätte einen ausgereiften Plot haben können, einen kompetenten und erfahrenen Regisseur. Grundsätzlich seh ich kein Problem darin ob die Figuren nun zuvor männlich oder weiblich waren, ist mir echt Latte. Meinetwegen auch ein weiblicher Bond, ist mir wirklich total wurscht. Solange - und das ist das Problem - man das Ganze plausibel macht und gut besetzt. Klar, schöner wärs wenn man eigene Franchises aufbaut in denen Frauen gleich von Anfang an mit eigenem Pfad und so erfolgreich sein können. Im Endeffekt soll das aber nicht mein Problem sein, wer das als weiblicher Darsteller akzeptiert, bitte, gerne.

Dieser Film ist allerdings ungefähr so als würde man den Drehbuchautor von "Penetration Angst" auf einen Cast aus Adam Sandler, Ashton Kutcher, Seth Rogen und Robert Pattinson loslassen - in einem ultra-ernsten Politikthriller wo Robert Pattinson die emotionale Hauptrolle mimt, das Ganze gefilmt von Uwe Boll.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. September 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Meinetwegen auch ein weiblicher Bond, ist mir wirklich total wurscht.



Das ist ja einer meiner größeren Alpträume, von dem ich befürchte, dass er im Laufe der nächsten paar Jahre noch wahr werden wird - Jane Bond 
Idris Elba hätte ich liebend gern als nächsten Bond. Ich finde der Charakter ist breit genug angelegt und Identifikation mit der Figur ist aufgrund der vielen verschiedenen Personifikationen eh nur bis zu einen gewissen Grad gegeben. Ein paar Basics, die den Charakter fest ausmachen gibt es aber eben schon. Und Geschlecht zu tauschen finde ich gerade in diesem Fall Schwachsinn. Lieber ein neuer Charakter, Atomic Blonde hat das doch auch gar nicht so schlecht gemacht und gezeigt dass sowas geht.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2018)

wobei es gab mal Pläne für ein Jane Bond Spin-Off in den 70/80gern
wenn man sich da so andere Medien anschaut wie die da so weibl. Versionen von Figuren anschaut, die so in der Zeit umgesetzt wurden, naja, konnte man drauf verzichten


----------



## reddragon1212 (12. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ja noch schlimmer, als ob "des is net mein XY" so intelligent ist und eigentlich nur aussagt, dass man einen sehr beschränkten Horizont hat
> Abgesehen davon dass es genügend Beispiele gibt wo das sehr gut funktioniert, aber ich bezweifel dass dich Argumente überhaupt interesieren wenn nicht mal wissen willst warum der Film schlecht



Keine Ahnung warum du gleich beleidigend wirst.  Weiß auch nicht warum du so ein Problem damit hat, dass die Mehrheit wohl keine Lust drauf hat auf so einen Film.


----------



## reddragon1212 (12. September 2018)

solidus246 schrieb:


> Passt perfekt in die heutige Zeit. Frau im Vordergrund, Kerl am heulen wie ein Schlosshund. Es geht einfach nur darum, dass man Frauen gecastet hat anstatt Kerle. Mehr nicht. Der Film hätte noch so gut sein können, aber die Alpha Männchen unter uns wollen das halt einfach nicht sehen, die Frau gleichberechtigt sehen.



Die Menschen möchten eben keine Veränderungen von dem was sie kennen. Das hat nichts mit Frauen zu tun.. man will ja auch keine schwarze Ciri.. zurecht


----------



## NOT-Meludan (12. September 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das ist ja einer meiner größeren Alpträume, von dem ich befürchte, dass er im Laufe der nächsten paar Jahre noch wahr werden wird - Jane Bond



Man könnte ja ein Computerspiel nehmen, das sowas ähnliches schon anzubieten hat. Wie hieß das Spiel nochmal? NOLF oder so? War ja totaler Reinfall das Spiel und hat nie eine Fortsetzung bekommen....


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum du gleich beleidigend wirst.  Weiß auch nicht warum du so ein Problem damit hat, dass die Mehrheit wohl keine Lust drauf hat auf so einen Film.



welche Mehrheit?


----------



## reddragon1212 (12. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> welche Mehrheit?



Die Mehrheit die sich den FIilm nicht angeschaut haben. Deshalb gibt es ja auch kein Sequel.


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit die sich den FIilm nicht angeschaut haben. Deshalb gibt es ja auch kein Sequel.



Ja, weil der Scheiße war ...


----------



## reddragon1212 (12. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, weil der Scheiße war ...



Es werden genug Filme geguckt die Scheiße sind...


----------



## Enisra (12. September 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Es werden genug Filme geguckt die Scheiße sind...



und die sind nur nicht Scheiße weil's Frauen sind, so wie das hier hinstellen willst und deine angebliche Mehrheit die das so sieht ist auch eher nur eine Laute Fußhupe


----------



## reddragon1212 (12. September 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> und die sind nur nicht Scheiße weil's Frauen sind, so wie das hier hinstellen willst und deine angebliche Mehrheit die das so sieht ist auch eher nur eine Laute Fußhupe



Der Film wurde nicht geguckt, weil da eben nicht die Ghostbusters waren die man kennt... 
Ich weiß nicht warum du hier Frauenfeindlichkeit unterstellen willst. Wenn du Privat unter Frauenhassern leidest dann tut mir das leid. 
Aber hier geht es einfach nur darum, dass man die Charakter komplett umschreibt die die Ghostbusters nun mal ausgemacht haben. Das hat nichts mit Frauenfeindlich zu tun. 
Es gibt genug Filme mit Weiblichen Hauptdarstellern die Top sind. Aber ich mag halt einfach kein Reboot wo man die Charaktere austauscht.  Dann sollen die doch einfach was komplett neues machen.


----------



## Frullo (13. September 2018)

reddragon1212 schrieb:


> Aber ich mag halt einfach kein Reboot wo man die Charaktere austauscht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt durchaus Beispiele wo es nicht nur passt, sondern der Wechsel sogar besser ist als das Original. Enisra erwähnte Starbucks bereits - der spätere, weibliche Starbucks-Charakter ist wesentlich interessanter, weil Facetten-reicher, als sein männlicher Vorgänger.

Aber ich räume gerne ein, dass dieses Kunststück eher die Ausnahme als die Regel ist...


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> NOLF oder so? War ja totaler Reinfall das Spiel und hat nie eine Fortsetzung bekommen....



das spiel war super und hat eine fortsetzung bekommen.


----------



## linktheminstrel (13. September 2018)

Der Film war einfach nur mies, Punkt.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (13. September 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das spiel war super und hat eine fortsetzung bekommen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klebe ich dir das nächste mal mit dran, versprochen.


----------

